# Making the move...someday



## Leaving_NS (Feb 5, 2014)

Hubby and I are planning to move to Greece within the next ten years (seems a long way off I know) and are just in the initial planning stages of this adventure but I would love to speak to other who have made the move. 

We would be looking at living and working in Greece, he's a cook and I dream of working in the tourist industry (museum, tour guide, etc). We would be going over with some initial start up money, but that will run out lol.

Can't wait to hear some feedback!


----------



## socratesrules (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello there! there's definitely work in the tourism industry in Greece, it's probably the ONE sector that hasn't suffered as much from the crisis... Do you know where in Greece you would be interested in moving? 
After some years of back and forth, I moved to Greece a couple of years ago. I am between Athens and Crete. And in Crete there is a quite strong community of expats, but I don't know if that's a plus for you. Start by checking the job opportunities maybe to have an idea (there aren't many good job boards in Greece, but you can still have an overall picture and some like Jobincrete.com are quite simple to use).


----------



## Leaving_NS (Feb 5, 2014)

We haven't 100% decided yet, but I was thinking either Athens or Crete, leaning more towards Crete. Right now, its just a dream. Many things would have to fall in place first, including selling our property here in Canada to fiance the move.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Leaving_NS said:


> We haven't 100% decided yet, but I was thinking either Athens or Crete, leaning more towards Crete. Right now, its just a dream. Many things would have to fall in place first, including selling our property here in Canada to fiance the move.


have you thought of buying up a small cafe restaurant that would have rooms at the back or above that you could B&B,also live in yourself,we can live in small spaces or camp site with a little cafe/restaurant,Crete has so many tourists and many with camper vans.Pity you are not ready now as land and property are at bargain prices at the moment.Tourism is really the thing now for greece and I think thats where the potential for work lies,


----------



## Leaving_NS (Feb 5, 2014)

you know we never really thought of that. What a great idea!! Thanks!!
With hubby being a cook, it's a great idea no matter where in the world we decide to relocate!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*greece*

hi, you might like to watch Joanna Lumleys Greek Odyssey series on utube,she is a British actress and this informative documentary is superb,her guided travels around Greece and Crete are so wonderful to watch and she is so nice.


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

concertina said:


> Pity you are not ready now as land and property are at bargain prices at the moment.


I agree with concertina. Real estate here in Greece has dropped drastically. I think it's because there are so many houses that Greeks can't afford to make the mortgage payments on because of the economic situation. But once the economy picks up, real estate prices are going to sky-rocket back up to where they were. Now is the time to buy real estate. You will never find a better opportunity than right now.


----------

